# Magnetic knife strip



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I've found the perfect magnetic knife strip for me, but can't seem to find any Canadian stores that carry this one. Does anybody know where I can order this online. I must have this one!!! :bounce:Williams Sonona does not ship outside of the US for some reason.  I can't make it to Toronto until spring time, so I can't visit the WS in Yorkdale myself. Any help or directions would be appreciated. :bounce:

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/cat/p...&relorig=Relt#


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Messaged you!

Or you can browse to find the same one who can send it to you here .


----------

